# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  [Market]Really fun and great way to earn gold!

## Oloty

Market Camping

This can be relatively fun after you have a good stock to start with. All you have to do is go to the auction house and sell some things at the best price you can get for them to start of with. Then look for a high selling item at the best price that they have. Buy this in bulk. After you have all you want sell at the best price you can get and keep continuing this until you're done. If your lucky enough you can sell the gold for real money.

----------


## stangcobra

oh my god
facepalm.....Basic guide is basic

----------


## Mirror

Lol this isn't a item or quest.

----------


## Skeetss

> Lol this isn't a item or quest.


LOL THIS! Haha I love this.

----------


## kenkaid

great guide!! I made a whopping 10k gold in only 30min!!!

I also lost 25pounds in the process, its a miracle cure for everything!

----------


## parajoe

the marsh caribou in Borean Tundra near 78,38 respawn regularly and are easy to drop. They give a good amount of chilled meat to level cooking. There are very few alliance ever around (im horde on a pvp server) and as a skinner i am earning good amounts of leather. But the biggest reason I farm them is Arctic fur! I am getting about 4 an hour. Great to level up LW, good money selling the blue items u make or just sell them for the 85-100G they pull on the AH. On my server Gurubashi, If i put them up for 85g they sell in about 15 minutes  :Smile:  I have not found a better drop rate for arctic fur on any other non-elite mob, let me know if u know of any better. hope this helps someone (I should add good money, arctic fur for a LW!)

----------


## ismailalsharif

well i did the same thing (common sence) i started with 100g from a guildie (was lvl 13 and no proffesions) and thought id make a bank alt so he can be near the AH while i quest on my main,i checked alot on the banker bought some cheap things sold them normal price by the end of 2long months i got my main to 80 (took my time lvling) i had 21Kg ( i didnt use the money i earned on my char until i reached lvl 80) in the end youll be happy for the time u wasted i haz epic flyer + Greatness Trink  :Smile:  so common sense can help you dont underestimate it.

----------


## pythonmsh

This is new and exciding its called playing the AH

----------


## pqs

Also does not belong here. Why would you post it in here of all places? Why not http://www.mmowned.com/forums/wow-guides/ ?

----------


## LucasGod

Amazing guide! I just profited 2 gold from it!

----------


## hyund

i think it needs more information to make it better. lol

----------


## davinci27

i need more more more gold l

----------


## LegendGold

lol, that's funny
I love it

----------


## krizmak

So If I buy low and sell high, I make money? No way!

----------


## hataro

Really hope this was a troll..

----------


## Cloud13

Hardcore Necro on shit thread. Requesting lock before more people like me bump it.

----------


## wowsaleforyou

best guide is Game Guide - World of Warcraft tbh

----------


## heheownage

lol nice!!

----------


## Saltychip

What is this... I don't even....

----------


## God_Luis

awesome guide + rep

----------


## pmb116

Move to Elite please

----------


## qwerty2002

> So If I buy low and sell high, I make money? No way!


grave digging like a pro

----------

